# Latino Fest at SPSP



## justinfisch01

Ok first off I don't want to offend anyone here b/c you are all hardcore fisherman regaurdless of natinality. But My lord! I went to SPSP today to catch some spot to head down to AI next week. I set up just north of the bait ramp WAAAYYY away from anyone in sight. I did my best to stay away. Well within an hour or so there was three seperate groups of them all around me. I was fishing one rod with FBBW and also tossing the castnet around the dock and the seawall. Well first they come up rooting threw my chit. I tell them to get the F away from my stuff. Then one fmaily sets up at the pinic table where my stuff was. They place all my stuff on the ground. WTF!!!! Then another guy places 2 chairs right next to me and then walks away like he is claiming that area. It really pissed me off cause I was walking the wall tossing the net. he finally comes over with his 8 foot white walmart special with a Zebco 33 on it. with a bobber and worm. Well let alone he can't even cast it so he lets oput enough line and throws the bobber with all his might. Like I said before everyone on here is A OK in my book but WTF is going on. I have encountered the same thing at Conowingo dam It just really pisses me off that I am being run out of my fishing areas by illegals that are fishing illegally. the funny thing is, is that the dock is the DNR dock. I saw 3 officers look right at me and they did nothing. What is this world coming too.


----------



## Kwesi W.

*You may offend people on here..*

but i have experienced the samething,, I have had families swim right up to my lines and move them. The summer time seems to attract a lot of people. I have had many problems fishing mid day there.... all have been hispanics.. Not saying it's only them, but thats just my experience. 

On the pier those 50 year old gangsta asian guys are just as bad..... LOL


----------



## stonemason

i thought you could only fish that one pier ont he left at the boat ramps. 

just b/c they are hispanic doesnt mean they are illegal.

i have experienced the same thing. with other cultures too. start touching my stuff, opening coolers, setting up under me...


----------



## fingersandclaws

Sorry you had that experience Justin. Just shows that there are morons in every gene pool. That's not just bad etiquette, it's a lack of simple values. 

BTW, in a couple more decades, I'll be that 50 year old gangsta asian guy on the pier, tossin' my 20 year old Ballistic and using the "no english" excuse   for you new guys out there, I'm just jokin'.


----------



## Huntsman

Just..I'm feelin your pain on that one..question? are koreans and hispanics related...LOL..j/k..

I remember during c&r...there were a few hispanic gents, if you recall my post, at the jetty point having a go w/ the stripers and it really ticked me off.. I confronted them and all I got was no hablas anglais...now ain't that some chit.... Anyway, headed to find the DNR officer and quess what..they hauled @$$$$$$$... am I saying they were illegal, no, but they were very damn suspicious...

H3ll I even went to plo one night and the area by the light house was lit up like cinqo de mayo...lol..let me stop before i get shot off the board...

Anyway, just keep your cool and move away..no need to get yourself all fuzzied up over those idiots... Let me know next time and I'll take up my post and start in on my sniper training....hehehhehe...


----------



## Kwesi W.

*Hey FnC*

maybe with age your distance will improve..


----------



## justinfisch01

It just seems to me that we are getting run out of everywhere to fish. It happens all the time up at Conowingo dam. It just really pisses me off.


----------



## Kwesi W.

seems like it


----------



## bass_master

*I hear you...*

Sounds like a similar incident we had w/ the Viets not long ago at Romancoke. Doesn't matter what you are, if you're not edumacated in fishing etiquette or fishing regulations, then you'll continue to have experiences like this. People just don't know any better. 

Although this wasn't the main reason that I recently bought a 26' Mako, at least I don't have to deal with disrespectful people on the shore any more. Plus, I don't have to worry about no stupid land owner/ secret spot because now I can fish anywhere.


----------



## fishbait

bass_master said:


> Sounds like a similar incident we had w/ the Viets not long ago at Romancoke. Doesn't matter what you are, if you're not edumacated in fishing etiquette or fishing regulations, then you'll continue to have experiences like this. People just don't know any better.
> 
> Although this wasn't the main reason that I recently bought a 26' Mako, at least I don't have to deal with disrespectful people on the shore any more. Plus, I don't have to worry about no stupid land owner/ secret spot because now I can fish anywhere.


Pretty bold of you to mention that thread. Aren't you the same dude that put up a post under the name Romancokevietnam and got kicked off of this board. How is it you're still here. Anything you say here on the MD board is gonna be looked upon with suspicion. So why even post. Especially when it's a disingenuous load of S!

As far as getting crowded out, Justin, I hear ya. Overcrowding seems like a problem all over the place. Too many fishermen with not enough public access to shore fishing opportunities. And the lack of respect is way out of control in some spots!


----------



## cygnus-x1

fishbait said:


> Pretty bold of you to mention that thread. Aren't you the same dude that put up a post under the name Romancokevietnam and got kicked off of this board. How is it you're still here. Anything you say here on the MD board is gonna be looked upon with suspicion. So why even post. Especially when it's a disingenuous load of S!


I think you nailed it on the head.



fishbait said:


> As far as getting crowded out, Justin, I hear ya. Overcrowding seems like a problem all over the place. Too many fishermen with not enough public access to shore fishing opportunities. And the lack of respect is way out of control in some spots!


That is why you need to drive further and further away to get to non crowded waters. If only the Tank would produce like it used to that would take a lot of the fishing pressure off of the Peake and the Coke. A nice pier like PLO (but with a complete T) would be great at SPSP or even somewhere on the east side below NB would be great. Open up that old private pier in Solomons would also help. There are more anglers and less public fishing access.

Can you say 'Yak' ?


----------



## e-mag

some people are just lack of training that's all. my last trip to oci met a caliente latina , i even showed her how to fish! what a nice keeper.


----------



## fyremanjef

*Sunday at SPSP*

When I was driving home on Sunday I guess it was around 2 pm, I looked over the bridge and saw a huge crowd at SPSP. There was what looked like a boat, maybe a Trophy or something like that it was either anchored to the left of the point or parked pretty damn close. Then there was a boat doing donuts right off the point, before buzzing past the swimmers. I tell ya. What is the world coming to.

When I was at IRI, this guy set up almost in front of me, he was tossing a storm lure on a 10'+ pole. I mean the damn lure came close to hitting me in the head a few times. I was about to grab it, but figured the hook would snag my hand. So i say very sarcasticaly, "hey maybe you would like to stand right in front of me". the guy just looked and smiled, you know the smile that says, I havent got a f*cking clue what you just said to me."


----------



## The Crew

*Fingers*



fingersandclaws said:


> Sorry you had that experience Justin. Just shows that there are morons in every gene pool. That's not just bad etiquette, it's a lack of simple values.


You got it right. There are morons in every gene pool. I feel your pain Justin, very much so. I had a spot all to myself on the pier and a guy comes and gets right next to me and complains about my line being in HIS way. He was black like me. I've met great people fishing of all races. I know the stereo types, which have some basis in truth or they wouldn't be stereo types. I wish you the best and hate, hate to see a guy lose the tranquility of his fishing spots. Hope it works out!:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg

*yep*

I agree. There are idiots abound all over. All kinds.


----------



## ravlegend

Can we maybe get PierandSurf to print up INS t-shirts -in 10 different languages  ?


----------



## fingersandclaws

ravlegend said:


> Can we maybe get PierandSurf to print up INS t-shirts -in 10 different languages  ?


You know those t-shirts they sell in downtown DC to the tourists:

"FBI"
"CIA"


There should be one that says "DNR". I would buy it for sure . . . it would probably give me some more space on the piers


----------



## Huntsman

fingersandclaws said:


> You know those t-shirts they sell in downtown DC to the tourists:
> 
> "FBI"
> "CIA"
> 
> 
> There should be one that says "DNR". I would buy it for sure . . . it would probably give me some more space on the piers


lol..hella funny


----------



## BrightFishing

fingersandclaws said:


> You know those t-shirts they sell in downtown DC to the tourists:
> 
> "FBI"
> "CIA"
> 
> 
> There should be one that says "DNR". I would buy it for sure . . . it would probably give me some more space on the piers


If they don't have license, they propably don't know what does DNR means. 

If they do know that, then evryone may wear one on the piers.


----------



## TitusV

Sorry about your frustrations. I am of latino origins (PR) and I also get fed up with my brethren. That is the main reason why I go to SPSP in the wee hours of the night or in horrible conditions. I did go to Choptank on labor day and the conditions were good. The parking can't hold as many as the old bridge can handle so it's always had a spot for me. As long as there is parking that is.

Pretty much I believe it has gotten this bad due to DNR laziness. From what I have observed I have only had my license checked whenever the beach/pier/whatever has been the least crowded. Usually in the middle of the night. I have been checked 3 times in one night at SPSP from 10pm till about 2am. Whenever the areas are overcrowded I don't see a single DNR vehicle. If i see a DNR truck the person isn't even bothering checking licenses. Even when it is blatantly obvious the people have no license. I.e. using a spinning reel backwards like a conventional, leaving trash everywhere, and having no respect for the public property they are using. The last time I went to choptank I saw a cow nosed ray hanging on a guardrail in the parking lot. The ray was probably about a 25 pounder and had been killed and impaled into one of the I beams that holds up the guard rails. I hate catching a ray just like the rest of us but that was awful. I did not see a single DNR patrol the area that whole day.


----------



## Andre

> the guy just looked and smiled, you know the smile that says, I havent got a f*cking clue what you just said to me."


Now that's funny !!!!!!!!!!...Yeah I seen and used that smile


----------



## R3d

justinfisch01 said:


> I saw 3 officers look right at me and they did nothing. What is this world coming too.


They're looking and waiting for you to file complain so they can legally bust those guys. Dang u just blew it....


----------



## bass_master

fishbait said:


> Pretty bold of you to mention that thread. Aren't you the same dude that put up a post under the name Romancokevietnam and got kicked off of this board. How is it you're still here. Anything you say here on the MD board is gonna be looked upon with suspicion. So why even post. Especially when it's a disingenuous load of S!
> 
> Hey Crabbait, I mean fishbait, all I said was there was a lack of etiquette all around, so I don't know why you are trying to criticize me or bringing up the past- that's really childish of you.
> Guess you're only 21 or something?
> 
> WBB- "Chief Executive Officer"


----------



## fishbait

bass_master said:


> Hey Crabbait, I mean fishbait, all I said was there was a lack of etiquette all around, so *I don't know why you are trying to criticize me or bringing up the past*- that's really childish of you.
> Guess you're only 21 or something?
> 
> WBB- "Chief Executive Officer"


Congratulations bass_master! Spoken like a true maroon. I guess you didn't have enough of me after flaming a new guy on the board whose father had recently passed away. Heartless creep, how can you tell me that I'm bringing up the past. In post #9 of this thread you brought up the Romancoke thread, not me. Shoot, it was the first sentence out of your mouth even. Here's a little reminder:



bass_master said:


> Sounds like a similar incident we had w/ the Viets not long ago at Romancoke.


And, lest we forget those famous words, Mr. Romancokevietnam, aka bass_master:



romancokevietnam said:


> Me and my friends were the Vietnamese people you were rudely referring to. So what if I looked through your Sesame Street Tackle Box and stole a breakaway sinker (or two). In Vietnam, this is called "SHARING." Unfortunately, in America this is called "stealing." Hey it was dark, so I didn't think you'd be able to see me slip that sinker into the palm of my hand and through my sleeve.
> 
> In regards to the pissing, in Vietnam, we piss in the rice paddies all the time to season the rice. In this case, we were pissing in the Bay to season the fish. Good luck in Vietnam- good luck in America. By the way, that spot you and your wife moved to... we pissed there before you both moved- I'm surprised you both stayed there that long- thought you would've quickly smelled the pee.
> 
> Viet Cong # 1


Or this wonderful nugget:



sand flea said:


> bass_master and romancokevietnam are the same person. They also now have a ban in common.
> 
> You get cute on here, you get kicked off.
> 
> And Gene, I sincerely hope you weren't the dirtbag who was stealing.


Hahahahahahahahahahaha.............. I'm LMAO!!!! Look at what I just found:



bass_master said:


> For good fishing spots, you should ask a guy named *Korean legend named Gene*- he used to live in the NY area but moved to MD two years ago- that guy was an animal and could catch a fish with a bare hook. He used to fish up and down the Jersey Coast w/ particular success at Island Beach State Park- think he had a gray Jeep and a black TL


You told us in this post that you knew a Korean Legend named Gene. You self promoting, disingenuous, *LIAR*. You are Gene. You drive that gray Jeep. I know who you are now!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA

Talk about immature! I'm old enough to be your daddy!


----------



## okimavich

opcorn:


----------



## cygnus-x1

Oh my goodness ... 
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws

Hey Fishbait, I think this is the same moron who posted his phone number on the internet. Here ya go: (410) 925-9135 

Hey RCViet, or BassMaster, or whatever, chill out, drop the whole thing.


----------



## French

bass_master said:


> fishbait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Crabbait, I mean fishbait, all I said was there was a lack of etiquette all around, so I don't know why you are trying to criticize me or bringing up the past- that's really childish of you.
> Guess you're only 21 or something?
> 
> WBB- "Chief Executive Officer"
> 
> 
> 
> wow, what a witty retort. DON RICKLES IN DA HOUSE!
> 
> If he breaks out the "Yo Momma" jokes, I am not going to get any work done.
Click to expand...


----------



## hookem

*My 2 cents*

Justin, 
Overcoming evil or overcoming ignorance is not easy. But a firm "NO." or several side-to-side shakes of the head should get the point across. 

I know you're venting, but no need to get verbally graphic. You don't want to become like one of "them." The more we (as everybody who fishes) are consistent with the rude ones, the more likely they will eventually, hopefully, soon or later, get it.

In the mean time, take some of us along next time since there is power in numbers.


----------



## fingersandclaws

French said:


> bass_master said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, what a witty retort. DON RICKLES IN DA HOUSE!
> 
> If he breaks out the "Yo Momma" jokes, I am not going to get any work done.
> 
> 
> 
> Was Don Rickles the landlord on Threes Company? Not the new landlord, but the original.
Click to expand...


----------



## hengstthomas

fingersandclaws said:


> French said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Don Rickles the landlord on Threes Company? Not the new landlord, but the original.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO ... Norman Fell aka Mr Roper
Click to expand...


----------



## cygnus-x1

fingersandclaws said:


> French said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Don Rickles the landlord on Threes Company? Not the new landlord, but the original.
> 
> 
> 
> BRUHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> What a young pup
> 
> Don Knots (aka Barney Fife) was the original landlord on 3's company ... Don Rickles is old school ... my Mom hated him as he was pretty abrasive and obnoxious for that time.
Click to expand...


----------



## fyremanjef

*nope*

first it was The Ropers then Mr. Firley. Or was it Mr. Firley then Don Knots. 

either way it WAS NOT Don Rickles

but hey we can skip the your mama jokes, this is entertaining enough as it is 

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::beer::beer:


----------



## fishhead

Some fine investigative reporting (fishbait) and some excellent humor and trivia sprinkled in


----------



## stonemason

norman fell was stanley roper, the first landlord with his wife helen. then was don knots as ralph furley. the ropers had a spin off called "The Ropers" which was canceled soon after. i'm a nick at nite fan...lol


i only remember don rickles from Casino with Deniro


----------



## fingersandclaws

stupidjet said:


> norman fell was stanley roper, the first landlord with his wife helen. then was don knots as ralph furley. the ropers had a spin off called "The Ropers" which was canceled soon after. i'm a nick at nite fan...lol
> 
> 
> i only remember don rickles from Casino with Deniro



Okay, from the past couple posts, here is what is now fact in my noodle:

1. Don Rickles was not part of Three's Company
2. Stanley Roper (the one who gave the looks to the camera after making a joke about his wife) = Norman Fell
3. Don Knots = the really old landlord who always freaked out about Jack's sexuality
4. Then there must be another landlord??? Am I in sitcom hell right now?? I really thought there were 2, but now I'm thinking there were 3 landlords???

So . . . who wants to talk about the original Dukes vs. the new Bo ad Luke??? Can we all agree they were cousins and not brothers


----------



## BubbaBlue

stupidjet said:


> i only remember don rickles from Casino with Deniro


I don't normally jump into these threads... but OWTH... site's slow today....

Don't forget Rickles was also "SSgt. Crapgame" on Kelly's Heroes 
1970 

.


----------



## fingersandclaws

I thought TV's were invented in 80's??


----------



## Huntsman

The Duke boys were cousins.. and they were both bang'n daisy in hazard...LOL..j/k...

You would all most think there were 3 landlords, but you're probably thinking about the other guy off The Ropers...

Anyway, BM..give it up man..FB has no other job but to smack you around all day on his cell phone..he has midget fingers that type a million clicks a sec..


----------



## tom_s

BubbaBlue said:


> I don't normally jump into these threads... but OWTH... site's slow today....
> 
> Don't forget Rickles was also "SSgt. Crapgame" on Kelly's Heroes
> 1970
> 
> .


Great Flick!!!!I just didn't know that they had hippies and flower power in WW2..Donald Sutherland nailed that roll...


----------



## lipyanker

Huntsman said:


> The Duke boys were cousins.. and they were both bang'n daisy in hazard...LOL..j/k..


 ahhhhh Daisey Duke!!!!!!!!


----------



## French

My Favorite Don Rickles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRR_LBR8T2c

"You look like a bucket of lard on a bad day"


----------



## French

Daisy Duke was way overated. I liked Heather Thomas from the Fall Guy myself.

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/fallguy2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Lee Majors was a lucky man.


----------



## Huntsman

lipyanker said:


> ahhhhh Daisey Duke!!!!!!!!



















Oohhhhh Oooohhhhh Ooohhhh....Bart!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubbaBlue

tom_s said:


> Great Flick!!!!I just didn't know that they had hippies and flower power in WW2..Donald Sutherland nailed that roll...




"Why don't you knock it off with them negative waves? Why don't you dig how beautiful it is out here? Why don't you say something righteous and hopeful for a change? Crazy! I mean like so many positive waves maybe we can't lose! You're on!"


Yeah, great flick. Lots of stars in that one. Bet it was fun to make.
Clint Eastwood
Telly Savalas
Don Rickles
Carrol O'Connor
Donald Sutherland
+++
.


----------



## NTKG

opcorn: wow md is entertaining. ima start visiting more often!


----------



## lipyanker

BubbaBlue said:


> "Why don't you knock it off with them negative waves? Why don't you dig how beautiful it is out here? Why don't you say something righteous and hopeful for a change? Crazy! I mean like so many positive waves maybe we can't lose! You're on


 ah Moriarity


----------



## bass_master

fishbait said:


> Congratulations bass_master! Spoken like a true maroon. I guess you didn't have enough of me after flaming a new guy on the board whose father had recently passed away. Heartless creep, how can you tell me that I'm bringing up the past. In post #9 of this thread you brought up the Romancoke thread, not me. Shoot, it was the first sentence out of your mouth even. Here's a little reminder:
> 
> 
> 
> And, lest we forget those famous words, Mr. Romancokevietnam, aka bass_master:
> 
> 
> 
> Or this wonderful nugget:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahaha.............. I'm LMAO!!!! Look at what I just found:
> 
> 
> 
> You told us in this post that you knew a Korean Legend named Gene. You self promoting, disingenuous, *LIAR*. You are Gene. You drive that gray Jeep. I know who you are now!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Talk about immature! I'm old enough to be your daddy!


Fishbait- you must really, really have a lot of time on your hands to search through all my posts. Bored, huh? As far as self promotions go, it was my friend who posted that original Jersey friend- I fished with him that day, and I was the one who caught that blue. The legend thing was a joke b/w me and him. But I guess your incorrect investigation allows for you to make inconclusive judgements. Guess you have a lot of free time, Investgator Crabbait.

Anyhow, please, let's just stick to fishing matters on this board. 

Thank you, Cutbait.

WBB - Chief Executive Officer

PS- My friends girlfriend ran away, and they're trying to track her down. I'm going to refer you over to friend because it seems like you have good investigative skills (I never realy liked her).


----------



## fingersandclaws

hehehe . . . let's summarize:

1. Gripe/fishing report turns into:
2. P&S UFC 4 Fishbait v BassMaster which is followed by:
3. Three's Company tangent / 80's tv trivia and then:
4. Rematch P&S UFC 5 Fishbait v BassMaster

3 thread jacks. I do have to say, the MD/DE board does make this cat giggle


----------



## bass_master

fingersandclaws said:


> Hey Fishbait, I think this is the same moron who posted his phone number on the internet. Here ya go: (410) 925-9135
> 
> Hey RCViet, or BassMaster, or whatever, chill out, drop the whole thing.



Fingers and claws- 

That was really cool of you to put my number on this post. But for those of you who didn't see Fingers and Claw's post, it's 410-925-9135. That was really cool of you to do that. 

Talk about immature. I saw you once with your old Mercedes SUV, the old version, in OC. When I see you again, I will confront you and speak to you man to man about your d- maneuver. 

WBB- Chief Executive Officer

WBB- Chief Executive Officer


----------



## okimavich

opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws

September 5, 2007


Dear Sir or Madam,

I appreciate your openess to discuss my actions and problem solving paradigms. Unfortunately, I am extremely busy, but you may speak with my consigliere, Mr. Fishbait. He will relay all information directly to me, and then we may discuss this matter further.


Sincerly,


FingersandClaws


cc: Fishabait; WBB Executive Council


----------



## Gnatman

*bass master...*



bass_master said:


> Fingers and claws-
> 
> That was really cool of you to put my number on this post. But for those of you who didn't see Fingers and Claw's post, it's 410-925-9135. That was really cool of you to do that.
> 
> Talk about immature. I saw you once with your old Mercedes SUV, the old version, in OC. When I see you again, I will confront you and speak to you man to man about your d- maneuver.
> 
> WBB- Chief Executive Officer
> 
> WBB- Chief Executive Officer


...ain't no WBB'er. If he were, he'd know what color and font to use.


----------



## cygnus-x1

Gnatman said:


> ...ain't no WBB'er. If he were, he'd know what color and font to use.


He must be feeling left out. Why else would you pretend to be part of such a fine fishing organization as the WBB?


----------



## jcreamer

Who the hell cares. Everytime people start enjoying them selves on here someone starts an argument.
I do not care who posted what or who was banned or not. Lets enjoy each other's company either on here or fishing somewhere.
:fishing::fishing:


----------



## hookem

*Can we get past this?*

I thought only women had cat fights? Certainly we can work this out maturely. 

One man vents and a fight breaks out in the crowd. 
Next time we should vent privately to a friend so no one else has to get involved.

Everybody agree?


----------



## bivalvebill

Some people just deserve 8 ounces to the head


----------



## NTKG

bass_master said:


> Fingers and claws-
> 
> That was really cool of you to put my number on this post. But for those of you who didn't see Fingers and Claw's post, it's 410-925-9135. That was really cool of you to do that.
> 
> Talk about immature. I saw you once with your old Mercedes SUV, the old version, in OC. When I see you again, I will confront you and speak to you man to man about your d- maneuver.
> 
> WBB- Chief Executive Officer
> 
> WBB- Chief Executive Officer


just an fyi, if you really want to kick someone's a**, dont make a public threat on an internet site that is linked to you and states that you have pre-meditated actions. not the brightest thing. just thought id throw that out there for you...

and btw 








cant we just talk about fishing again????


----------



## HuskyMD

Dude, as a token white latino I must defend my latino brethren by saying that not all latinos are illegal. Not even all latinos who can't speak a lick of Enlgish are illegal. It's all the government's fault...see they let us in on tourist visas and don't enforce anything when we stay for years after they expire. Then they hire us for laborious work that no one else wants. They pay our bills at the hospital even though we don't have any inusrance. They let us fish and keep all the small stripers we want. What do you expect from us?


----------



## Wheresbrent

This is one interesting thread...opcorn:


----------



## tom_s

can you tell when the fishing is slow???
opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::beer:


----------



## R3d

fishbait said:


> Congratulations bass_master! Spoken like a true maroon. I guess you didn't have enough of me after flaming a new guy on the board whose father had recently passed away.



It’s was me, the guy who get flaming at 1st post. Kind of surprised I got a welcome from other member, I knew nothing about. But I refused to respond and engage him, contributing nothing of any value.
I don’t dealing with a child or immature teenager online. To me it's not a mature adult discussion, but like dealing with a child or immature teenager; Bass Master may be an adult on the outside, on the inside he’s like a child who's never grown up - and probably never will. This type of people harassers often have disordered thinking patterns and do not share the same thoughts or values as us. 
More than anything else he wants attention. It doesn't matter what type of attention he get, positive or negative, as long as he can provoke someone into paying them attention. It's like a 2-year-old child throwing a tantrum to get attention from a parent. The best way to treat bullies is to refuse to respond and to refuse to engage him. In other words, do not reply to his postings and on forums carry on posting without reference to their postings as he didn't exist. In other words, treat nobodies as nobodies. He has been banned by P&S before, and will be ban again in the future. I just wondering this guy have any positive posts? 
The Number One rule for me to dealing with this type of behaviors is: don't respond, don't interact and don't engage.


----------



## Kwesi W.

ok ok, i had enough laughs lets move on to something more productive.. We are all anglers, and some of you (fb, FNC, terpfan) are tackle whores. LOL We need to stop spending some much time online and more time fishing.. As the youngest adult WBB member on this board i must put my foot down.. :fishing: 


NTKG was right! you don't want to make your threats public... Then when FnC uses his Kung Fu ( all asian know martal arts) on you he will be within his rights. LOL Just playing.. let's keep everything peacful....

Now you boyz know we're supposed to be the more civilized of the Southern states.... Sorry NTKG....


----------



## KT_UMCP

Holy HEll what in the world did I miss! just read the last 6 posts. have to scroll back a few and get front row seats here.


----------



## bass_master

Never made a threat, just want to talk to fingersandclaws in person when I see him- that's all 

Why do people get so offended about me using three stupid letters as my signature

WBB - Chief Executive Officer


Most of you need to lighten up a little.


----------



## bass_master

R3d said:


> It’s was me, the guy who get flaming at 1st post. Kind of surprised I got a welcome from other member, I knew nothing about. But I refused to respond and engage him, contributing nothing of any value.
> I don’t dealing with a child or immature teenager online. To me it's not a mature adult discussion, but like dealing with a child or immature teenager; Bass Master may be an adult on the outside, on the inside he’s like a child who's never grown up - and probably never will. This type of people harassers often have disordered thinking patterns and do not share the same thoughts or values as us.
> More than anything else he wants attention. It doesn't matter what type of attention he get, positive or negative, as long as he can provoke someone into paying them attention. It's like a 2-year-old child throwing a tantrum to get attention from a parent. The best way to treat bullies is to refuse to respond and to refuse to engage him. In other words, do not reply to his postings and on forums carry on posting without reference to their postings as he didn't exist. In other words, treat nobodies as nobodies. He has been banned by P&S before, and will be ban again in the future. I just wondering this guy have any positive posts?
> The Number One rule for me to dealing with this type of behaviors is: don't respond, don't interact and don't engage.


R3d- I remember you. You were the guy who posted on the pierandsurf message boards as if it were bassproshops.com, selling things from rods, spools, reels, and later buckets- think "We" WBB would be interested in your white buckets. For a guy who can't gather himself to fish anymore, you seem to still be very much interested in fishing. Interesting... 

WBB- Chief Executive Officer


----------



## Huntsman

bass_master said:


> ..think "We" WBB would be interested in your white buckets....
> 
> WBB- Chief Executive Officer


Aiight Cleatus, I kinda thought your chit was a bit funny at first but now it's get'n down right irritaten (learned this word in NC)...LOL.

I believe the invite to the "WBB" would be first a request to join, via PM and then we as a whole would collectively decide whether our not to accept the requester as a member... in your case you disrespected our entire process.... 

To alleviate any further degrading or negative comments could you kindly stop using the tag that was never, and never will be accepted into the regada... 

Your attention to this matter will be greatly appreciated... Thanks

___________________
WBB - Shadow Ninja

















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## Huntsman

Had to clean up my modified sig line..darn slow arse comp...lol
__________________
*WBB- Shadow Ninja*

















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## fishbait

This guy has already revealed himself to be an immature, lying, self-promoting maroon, so it's no longer worth talking to the guy. I'm just going to ignore him after this. 

Bass_master, I sincerely hope you are not threatening my buddy Fingers. Neither one of us has any interest in speaking with you. If you approach us, I will consider it an open threat and will treat you accordingly. I'm no young skinny guy like you anymore, so understand that when I say I will act, that means I call the police and you go to jail. Threats have no place on this board and you should be banned again for making them.

However, I am a true believer in second chances. For you too. Here is my promise to you. You can apologize and I will leave you alone to have a second chance. If, you continue to direct your insults towards me, I promise to follow up all your future posts with a post similar to the one I posted here earlier to remind and reveal your nature to everyone. I assure you that no comment from you will slip by without me calling you out again and again. You've obviously been reading what I write, so I'm sure you know that I have done it before.


----------



## fyremanjef

*Hey Neil*



NTKG said:


> opcorn: wow md is entertaining. ima start visiting more often!



Visiting MD, You must be tired of SISSY FISH!!!


----------



## FatCatfish

Bass Master remember me? The viet guy who was so pissed about your post. Its been a while since you mention about the Viet thing at Romancoke. If you want to do it. Do it in the right way man. I dont mind you hate viet people or whatever say it. But the way you do it. You are such a coward. If any viet person saw your post they would come to beat your A** off. how dare you even mention about that stupid post. You having so much time on your hand to go and pissing people off so one day they will beat you up so you can be happy. I dont have time talking shit no more. Gonna go fishing now. time to hit chincoteauge.


----------



## fishhead

... and how about that Fred Thompson finally throwing his had into the ring


----------



## AL_N_VB

Funny....its like 20/20 hind sight....me and flea was jus talkin' about this whole incident over cocktails @ Kelly's after an evening of fishing.....


Terrible thing....


B_M.....has this thing against Vietnamese fisherman...and intentionally tries to disgrace their race....


WoW....hey Neil.....is this what they teach in Korea?

It's one thing where its all inside jokes and jokes made among each other, but this dude purposely tried to assimilate and disgrace a race......wonder if he took Hitler 101 or majored in the 3rd Reich....not funny stuff dude.

Guess I am also thinkin, what makes a person, in their right mind, do something like that.

BTW - one of my good friends and fishing partner is Vietnamese.....I truly feel offended when I read thru this post. 



Guess there goes another name on the ignore list.


----------



## archer393

i think we should all jest gather in close for a big ol group hug ..man life is too short for all this hate .i dont care where you come from or where your ma and pa come from ,ill share a fishing hole with you .by the way im going to plo the 15,16,17 this month any of yall happen to be down that way we could sit down and tell some lies ,i mean fishing stories ..now everyone gather in here for a hug ..


----------



## hengstthomas

Racism and stereotyping both suck. My mother in 100% Japanese so that makes me part Japanese right..? Wrong it makes me her son .. an American citizen . As an American citizen I have all the rights all of you have and we are the same . Some of us are more/less fortunate to have grown up with racial issues . This has been a large part of my life and unless you have been through a simular tragic upbringing like I did .... well lets just say you dont want to do it within ear shot of me . Over the years it has popped up in my reports and yes I get bent as he!! . Just not a joking matter and nothing to lighten up about .


----------



## saltdog

opcorn:

fish on :fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1

fishhead said:


> ... and how about that Fred Thompson finally throwing his had into the ring


Ohhh fishhead ... why you gotta go and bring politics into this thing ? 

When are you fishing in my neck of the woods again?


----------



## French

bass_master said:


> Fingers and claws-
> 
> That was really cool of you to put my number on this post. But for those of you who didn't see Fingers and Claw's post, it's 410-925-9135. That was really cool of you to do that.


That was really cool. Fingersandclaws is cool. The is the James Dean of the this board.


----------



## Huntsman

Past time for a lock down on this thread..

Time to clean ship, toss over a castaway and drain the bilges....

__________________
*WBB- Shadow Ninja*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## fishhead

cygnus-x1 said:


> Ohhh fishhead ... why you gotta go and bring politics into this thing ?
> 
> When are you fishing in my neck of the woods again?



I couldn't decide to branch off into politics or religion, so I flipped a coin 

As for fishing down you way ... I'd like to try camping on the bay for a few days of fishing ... Crisfield or somewhere south ... not sure when/where the stripers and reds can be found there ... I'll do a little research. I'm thinking maybe early October?


----------



## cygnus-x1

fishhead said:


> I couldn't decide to branch off into politics or religion, so I flipped a coin
> 
> As for fishing down you way ... I'd like to try camping on the bay for a few days of fishing ... Crisfield or somewhere south ... not sure when/where the stripers and reds can be found there ... I'll do a little research. I'm thinking maybe early October?


We don't get many reds up this way but they are close by. You really need a skinny water but long range boat to get to them. They are all around Tangier island, some at Smith Island and all along the coast of the bay south of Tangier in VA.

In Rocktober you will find Rock and Specs. We have a nice camping area in Janes Island that also rents skinny water boats. The rock and specs are all around that area.

How long are you camping? Maybe you could setup a few camping sites down the shore and spend a day or two at each one working your way down.


----------



## chump

cygnus-x1 said:


> We don't get many reds up this way but they are close by. You really need a skinny water but long range boat to get to them. They are all around Tangier island, some at Smith Island and all along the coast of the bay south of Tangier in VA.
> 
> In Rocktober you will find Rock and Specs. We have a nice camping area in Janes Island that also rents skinny water boats. The rock and specs are all around that area.
> 
> How long are you camping? Maybe you could setup a few camping sites down the shore and spend a day or two at each one working your way down.


So I guess I'm meeting you in Rocktober, eh Cyg?


----------



## cygnus-x1

chump said:


> So I guess I'm meeting you in Rocktober, eh Cyg?


 :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws

French said:


> That was really cool. Fingersandclaws is cool. The is the James Dean of the this board.


I see my propaganda campaign is finally working  Didn't the Dean die in a firey car crash??? Or was that Don Knotts . . . which reminds me, is he the Knotts Berry Farm guy . . . the one that makes the strawberry jam with real strawberries?


----------



## fishhead

cygnus-x1 said:


> How long are you camping? Maybe you could setup a few camping sites down the shore and spend a day or two at each one working your way down.


Well ... still trying to settle on a place to camp ... we figure it'll be easy to make last minute reservations that time of year, so we're still scoping it out. My brothers and thinking the upper bay may be nice, but I'm thinking I'd like the middle to lower bay more, even though I've never fished down that way.


----------



## jcreamer

fishhead said:


> ... and how about that Fred Thompson finally throwing his had into the ring



Should be intresting.


----------



## sand flea

Gene (bass_master):

I'll make this real simple. Right after you got kicked off for trolling you begged me to let you back on.

I did, with one condition: that you come on and apologize for your behavior and make it clear that smart-ass trolls are in for a rough ride on here.

You didn't bother. You just started trolling again a few months later.

So what exactly do you think I should do here? Your name, your address, and your place of work are all publicly available on other sites. All I have to do is point to them. And please spare me the frothing at the mouth about calling a lawyer you don't have.

I was willing to let you come back on and post fishing reports, and you flipped the entire P&S community the bird. Do I really have a choice here about what to do?


----------



## fishhead

Amen to that, brother Sand Flea

... hey, and I hear that Osama bin Laden has a new video coming out


----------



## bass_master

FatCatfish said:


> Bass Master remember me? The viet guy who was so pissed about your post. Its been a while since you mention about the Viet thing at Romancoke. If you want to do it. Do it in the right way man. I dont mind you hate viet people or whatever say it. But the way you do it. You are such a coward. If any viet person saw your post they would come to beat your A** off. how dare you even mention about that stupid post. You having so much time on your hand to go and pissing people off so one day they will beat you up so you can be happy. I dont have time talking shit no more. Gonna go fishing now. time to hit chincoteauge.


Catfish- If you read the whole thread, I was not the first person to bring up the Romancoke post- I actually have Vietnamese friends, African-American friends, Korean friends, and Caucasian friends- Like when it comes to the women I see, I'm equal opportunity for all -whether your a gf or friend. Anyhow, when I made up that post about Romancoke Vietnam- it was to make fun of the original post (forgot who first complained about the Vietname experience, but I'm sure fishbait can find out using his investigative skills). To call out any race, whether it's Vietnamese at Romancoke or Hispanics at Sandy Point, it's just wrong. So if any of you don't know by now, I'm not serious at all but making fun of the people who call out certain races. I'm Korean, but in some ways, I'm not proud to be Korean because Koreans are the most racist Asians of all. Like the Japanese, they (we) think our sht doesn't smell. I however, believe it or not, am very, very far from this. I'll just say that if you came to my wedding, you would've seen a very diversified crowd- honestly, with some of the other Koreans that post here, they would say they're color blind and they have friends other than Koreans, but if you went to their wedding / kid's birthday, or whatever, you would most likely only see Koreans. 

Notice how this post is dominated by the WBB- who are mostly Koreans w/ an honorary wanna be Korean (Cignal)? I find it funny. I also find it funny when they post something about a secret spot/ landowners- 

Honestly, I'm am on your side as well as the Hispanics side- I try to bring in humor to lighten things up but more so to make fun of the people who make those posts- I'm Korean but I'm still a minority. For me, when you call out African Americans, Vietnamese, or Hispanics, I feel that you're calling me out also.


WBB- Chief Executive Officer


----------



## bass_master

sand flea said:


> Gene (bass_master):
> 
> I'll make this real simple. Right after you got kicked off for trolling you begged me to let you back on.
> 
> I did, with one condition: that you come on and apologize for your behavior and make it clear that smart-ass trolls are in for a rough ride on here.
> 
> You didn't bother. You just started trolling again a few months later.
> 
> So what exactly do you think I should do here? Your name, your address, and your place of work are all publicly available on other sites. All I have to do is point to them. And please spare me the frothing at the mouth about calling a lawyer you don't have.
> 
> I was willing to let you come back on and post fishing reports, and you flipped the entire P&S community the bird. Do I really have a choice here about what to do?


Sandflea-

Do what you have to do. I appreciate you letting me back, but at this point, I'm so sick of people calling out people and people being so sensitive. 

I'm not trying to create controversy, I'm expressing my opinion. As I said, do what you have to do. I'm glad that I got people thinking- it makes for us to all open our eyes and see things differently. 

Do what you have to do- it's your site.


----------



## bass_master

fishbait said:


> This guy has already revealed himself to be an immature, lying, self-promoting maroon, so it's no longer worth talking to the guy. I'm just going to ignore him after this.
> 
> Bass_master, I sincerely hope you are not threatening my buddy Fingers. Neither one of us has any interest in speaking with you. If you approach us, I will consider it an open threat and will treat you accordingly. I'm no young skinny guy like you anymore, so understand that when I say I will act, that means I call the police and you go to jail. Threats have no place on this board and you should be banned again for making them.
> 
> However, I am a true believer in second chances. For you too. Here is my promise to you. You can apologize and I will leave you alone to have a second chance. If, you continue to direct your insults towards me, I promise to follow up all your future posts with a post similar to the one I posted here earlier to remind and reveal your nature to everyone. I assure you that no comment from you will slip by without me calling you out again and again. You've obviously been reading what I write, so I'm sure you know that I have done it before.


Investigator Cutbait- You've been reading my posts too. I almost fell off my chair when you wanted me to apologize- LOL. Call me out all you want- I don't really care. Everyone already knows my name and cell phone number- what are you going to do? Tell people what my favorite food is? What my favorite movies was? For real..

If anything, you and your pal, fingersandclaws, should apologize to me. And when you do, I want you to say it like you mean it. 

I'm opeing eyes, so if you get offended, don't respond. The truth hurts sometimes. 

WBB- Chief Executive Officer

PS- I never said that I'm going to beat FingersandClaws down. All I said was that I wanted to have a man to man conversation with him- don't know why you thinking that I'm trying to threaten anyone.

In case I do get kicked off, I will use my air card and come back on with an different name. 

Thanks for the second chance, Sand Flea. Bass_Master is at peace now, so do what you have to do. Hopefully, I made a couple of people think twice about calling races out.


----------



## e-mag

let's move on..begining to sound like soap opera.


----------



## stonemason

whos the boss, Mr belvedere, growing pains, cosby show were also great sitcoms and cant forget full house


----------



## INDIO

some people live for drama.
life is too short to play head games. 
just have a good time, move on . 

lets all just fish ,live and let live

opcorn: :beer:


----------



## e-mag

stupidjet and indio - fishing this weekend?


----------



## KT_UMCP

Bring on the TOGSSSS!! Hmmm I wonder who is going to catch the first keeper tog when season is in full swing. Anyone want to take a stab as to who it will be???

My bet will have to go to Fingers.


----------



## fishbait

bass_master said:


> If anything, you and your pal, fingersandclaws, should apologize to me. And when you do, I want you to say it like you mean it.


Hehehe... Don't hold your breath, I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself. Isn't it ironic that Sandflea and I both asked for an apology and both of us gave you a second chance! 

Bye bye Gene. I doubt you will be missed. Oh, and thanks for expanding our minds with all your racist comments. I don't know how that works, but I feel like a better person already. :--|

Sincerely, 
Investigator Cutbait


----------



## fishbait

KT_UMCP said:


> Bring on the TOGSSSS!! Hmmm I wonder who is going to catch the first keeper tog when season is in full swing. Anyone want to take a stab as to who it will be???
> 
> My bet will have to go to Fingers.


 Have you lost your mind! That non fish catching bama hasn't caught a worthwhile fish in months! 

My money would be on Anthony!


----------



## KT_UMCP

Hahahaha!! I'm just trying hard here to give Fingers some good mojo.


----------



## okimavich

bass_master said:


> Notice how this post is dominated by the WBB- who are mostly Koreans w/ an honorary wanna be Korean (Cignal)? I find it funny. I also find it funny when they post something about a secret spot/ landowners-


Um. Yeah. I guess you really don't know do you? Did you know that the vast majority of the "WBB" membership is really not Korean? I would venture to guess that you don't know that at least half of us aren't even "Asian." 

You were asked several times to apologize for your hateful words and yet in your last three posts all I saw was, "Don't blame me, I'm on your side" and "Don't be hating because _I_ opened your eyes".

You still don't get it, do you? 

To the ignore list you go. Thanks for playing. Buh-bye.


----------



## okimavich

KT_UMCP said:


> Hahahaha!! I'm just trying hard here to give Fingers some good mojo.


What are you talking about? He's been saving his mojo all year. Paper tog, here he comes!


----------



## fingersandclaws

When did I get the reputation for not being able to catch anything to save my life????


----------



## vbengr01

*An observation*

WBB Members (excluding *A*ss_master):

First let me say this is the best damn fishing board in the entire east coast, period! I enjoy reading all your posts. And I'd like this to continue. 

I wasn't going to say anything, but I had to. Don't let one bitter, disgruntled, no-friends, selfish ass destroy this board as I have seen in other boards (i.e. caf_loc_l). The best offense is put this guy in the "ignore" list and don't respond to any of his posts. 

If Ass_masters likes to show off, let him. If no one watches the show, the show will stop. I'm here to read about "fishing', not some teenager playing with himself.

Again, the best board takes hard work, and time to maintain its reputation and members. I thank all your posts. Finally, please keep up the good work, and keep the posts coming.


----------



## fishbait

Thanks for your sentiments vbengr. The WBB definitely isn't going anwhere and we'll continue to post the same as we have always done. The MD/DE board is definitely a great bunch of fishermen and one guy ain't going to spoil it for the rest of us. 

When guys like b_m come along, the regulars on the board generally start circling the wagons and everyone starts attacking/defending. I know that I'm guilty of it. But, my concern here is not for the guy getting attacked, but for all the guys out there who read this and hesitate to join the forum out of concern that they will not be accepted. That would suck, because I'm sure there are a bunch of people out there who want to be a part of P&S. This should be a place where fishermen of all skill levels can come to share, learn and teach. Threads like this one discourage others from participating and that's the real loss to our community.


----------



## French

fingersandclaws said:


> When did I get the reputation for not being able to catch anything to save my life????


totally unfair portrayal. Fishbait is the WBB Skunk King


----------



## jcreamer

French said:


> totally unfair portrayal. Fishbait is the WBB Skunk King


If he is skunk king then what is Husky?


----------



## fishbait

jcreamer said:


> If he is skunk king then what is Husky?


"Lord of the Skunk" 

BTW, that stuff about Fingers is no joke. That dude is fighting for the title "Lady of the Skunk".


----------



## TunaFish

Hopefully, our Flounder Killer will bail ole fingers tomorrow from el skunkaroo!!


----------



## hengstthomas

:fishing:opcorn:


----------



## hookem

*Mediation*

Guys, if you are looking for a good counselor to deal with your relational issues, email a friend of mine: [email protected]. His name is J. He can give you some perspective. 

Now, about that tog thing. Where do I catch them and when should I get started? What do I use for bait? My wife has been asking me to get her some and I have yet to catch a keeper. She's pregnant now and would love a surprise meal.


----------



## INDIO

e-mag said:


> let's move on..begining to sound like soap opera.


e-mag thanks for asking , me and the wife went to plo to fish and just get out of the house. 
if it was'nt for bad luck i wouldnt have any today.i guess that's why they call it fishing not catching. i met a couple gents there. they had'nt been there in yrs . they brought up the very same subject,that i will not drag on
but it goes to show you the as diverse as this area is. there are still people willing to divide us.
this site is about fishing and comradarie lets leave it that way.

hope you got out fishing E-mag :fishing:


----------



## BrightFishing

hookem said:


> Now, about that tog thing. Where do I catch them and when should I get started? What do I use for bait? My wife has been asking me to get her some and I have yet to catch a keeper. She's pregnant now and would love a surprise meal.


You may start from bulkhead in OC. Probably not easy to get a keeper right now. Oct. should be better.
Sand flea or crab could be used as bait. You can dig the sand flea on the beach, or buy from Harbor Tackle.


----------



## chump

KT_UMCP said:


> Bring on the TOGSSSS!! Hmmm I wonder who is going to catch the first keeper tog when season is in full swing. Anyone want to take a stab as to who it will be???


My top 3 would be:

1. Anthony
2. Anthony
3. Anthony

and my honorable mention would be:

Anthony.


----------



## hengstthomas

KT_UMCP said:


> Bring on the TOGSSSS!! Hmmm I wonder who is going to catch the first keeper tog when season is in full swing. Anyone want to take a stab as to who it will be???
> 
> My bet will have to go to Fingers.


Just out of curiosity ... when does the season go into full swing ? Is there specific date ... If not how will you determine who caught the first keeper ?


----------



## KT_UMCP

Hey Hengst, Pretty much here in Jersey I consider full swing when our limit catch togs goes from 1 per day to 8 per day which is November 15. (November 15 -Dec. 31). Deleware and MD the rules are different. But us Jersians have these restrictions and it goes like this.

Tautog 14 inches (open seasons)

4 fish: Jan. 01 - May 31
1 fish: June 01 - Nov. 14
8 fish: Nov. 15 - Dec. 31.
no closed season.

As you know the water temps are just a bit to warm right now for them togs to be in close. Mid to late October has always been fairly good from previous years fishing IRI. So, for anyone who catches first keeper I spose you can just post a pic and details.


----------

